# Holy Trinity In The Beginning?



## chatwithstumac (May 11, 2014)

Does Genesis 1:1-3 provide a picture of the trinity?

In the beginning, God created the heavens and the earth. The earth was without form and void, and darkness was over the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God was hovering over the face of the waters. And God said, “Let there be light,” and there was light.

Your thoughts?

In Christ,
Stu


----------



## Hamalas (May 11, 2014)

Yes it does, but the light in this case is not referring to Christ. Rather (as Col. 2 indicates) it was through Him and His word that the universe was itself created.


----------



## Peairtach (May 11, 2014)

Christ, the Word, is in Genesis 1, as God speaks the world into being, so the Holy Trinity is revealed to some extent in Genesis 1.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One Little Nail (May 11, 2014)

I would personally say yes as the plural form or word אלהים ['ĕlôhîym] \el-o-heem'\ is hear used of God.
Jean Calvin didn't though he thought that;

"Moses has it Elohim , a noun of the plural number. Whence the inference is drawn, that the three Persons of the Godhead are here noted; but since, as a proof of so great a matter, it appears to me to have little solidity, will not insist upon the word; but rather caution readers to beware of violent glosses of this, kind." also
"If we suppose three persons to be here denoted, there will be no distinction between them."
"But those absurdities, to which I have alluded, forbid us with subtlety to distort what Moses simply declares concerning God himself, by applying it to the separate Persons of the Godhead." he did however believe in The Trinity, he just
believed it to be a bit of a stretch to derive it from this passage.


----------

